
Crazy Fuel Efficient Plane Design Has Passengers Sitting in Its Wings - tim333
https://www.physics-astronomy.org/2019/06/this-crazy-fuel-efficient-plane-design.html
======
tanzbaer
Looks kinda cool. Hope it works!

